# SugarSync ups the ante over Dropbox



## VictorBravo (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a long time Dropbox user and fan. It gives you 2 GB free storage that syncs to whatever computers you want.

But now I ran across Sugarsync's latest offer: 5 GB free storage.

I'm downloading it right now. It seems to have some decent features.

Using this as well as Dropbox, it looks like I'll have 7GB of syncing cloud backup storage. I love technology competition.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks! You can never have too much free online storage.


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 24, 2010)

I saw that the other day. I think I'll stick with Dropbox though because it seems like a more reliable program. I sync between three PCs, a Mac, and a Linux box. I haven't had any problems with Dropbox but I had problems with SugarSync in that sometimes it would sync and sometimes it wouldn't.


----------



## Herald (Nov 24, 2010)

Dropbox and SugarSync are great. Because I have so many valuable business files on my computer I use Carbonite. Carbonite is a fee based service but it stores the entire contents of my hard drive in a cloud. I also access my files from my smartphone. I can then view, print, or forward them as an email attachment. So many great resources out there to use.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 24, 2010)

Bill,
Carbonite sounds of interest to me. If you loose Internet access you can you not work on those files or can you work on them and then the files are updated to Carbonite when connection resumes?


Herald said:


> Dropbox and SugarSync are great. Because I have so many valuable business files on my computer I use Carbonite. Carbonite is a fee based service but it stores the entire contents of my hard drive in a cloud. I also access my files from my smartphone. I can then view, print, or forward them as an email attachment. So many great resources out there to use.


----------



## Herald (Nov 24, 2010)

Chris,

Carbonite downloads a program that runs constantly on your computer. When you create or edit a file it updates on the Carbonite servers. You can still use your computer while Carbonite is running. If you lose internet it will start the update just as soon as your connection is reestablished. When Carbonite does its initial backup it may take a considerable amount of time. My first backup took four days! That was due to the amount of data on my hard drive. I was able to use my computer while Carbonite was doing the back up but it was sluggish. Once the initial back up was done it was fine.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Bill. I have an XP PC which has everything going back a while including old stuff that survived various crashes; it would probably best your four days. But for less than $60 a year unlimited that sounds great to ensure I don't ever lose much again.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Nov 24, 2010)

Chris, 

Rich knows a coupon to get Carbonite cheap - or at least he used to, you might do a search on it or ask him. The one caveat/warning - if you have bandwidth caps, Carbonite might end up costing you lots more than its purchase price. I have a 200 GB hard drive but only 60 GB of bandwidth a month so backing it up would be very costly.


----------



## Herald (Nov 24, 2010)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> Chris,
> 
> Rich knows a coupon to get Carbonite cheap - or at least he used to, you might do a search on it or ask him. The one caveat/warning - if you have bandwidth caps, Carbonite might end up costing you lots more than its purchase price. I have a 200 GB hard drive but only 60 GB of bandwidth a month so backing it up would be very costly.


 
You mean bandwidth caps from your ISP, right? 

Sent using my most excellent Android device.


----------

